# Betta fry culling



## MediBedi (Jan 23, 2013)

Doing some research before I even attempt breeding bettas. 
At what point do you start culling betta fry for fin type, color and defects?


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

right away, once babies show an issue then you cull them.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Many people would like culls that don't fit in the standard. I think the only ones you should cull are the deformed ones


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

I cull when they are a few cm so I can see if they have scale issues or are turning vt-ish, x factor or any other problems. If there is an obvious deformity I can see when they are still very young then Ill cull then too


----------



## babystarz (Aug 3, 2012)

I breed wilds, so the only babies that would be culled would be ones with deformities (which haven't turned up for me yet). Serious issues like bent spines, swim bladder problems, and other quality of life problems are obvious right away, and I think the sooner you put them down the better, for their sake.

Other culling reasons such as form, color, etc. pop up at different ages, so I guess as soon as you notice them you either cull or sell them off cheaply as pets.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Though Shaina does have a point that culling should be only used when needed, say you have 100-300 fry that are not deformed, you'll be over run. A good number of them won't have desirable traits.

you have to make sure you CAN cull, for any reason, when breeding. If you have too many you will need to cull to not only make it easier on yourself, but the other fish as well. Finnage can be very important... I bred doubletails and I do not forsee me keeping all of them alive. I will be culling most of them, to bring out only the best of finnage, any genotypes, and some minor finnage "problems".


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

True, but there are many people looking for pet quality betta's like culls that aren't quite as perfect as a show quality


----------



## Fabian (Dec 16, 2011)

I don't cull,i give them away to friends unless the fries do not grow anymore or have extreme spine problem.


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

Theres not enough people who want the culls considering the amount that are produced. The only way to improve on your stock and keep the betta population at a respectable level in quality in my opinion is to cull. If the culls get in the wrong hands then they will be able to spread their genes and its almost impossible to keep track of every single cull that you give away


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

+ 1. I know enough people who like betta fish, but I don't know 200 people. Even with culling some are going to the local store.

Deformities: as soon as spotted
Color: between 4-8 weeks usually starts showing.
Finnage: about 8 weeks depending on tail type, and growth rate.


----------

